# Re: problem toshiba canvio external hard drive



## blue_gate (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: problem toshiba canvio external hard drive*

Hello 
I have an ASUS laptop model N43JF , I bought a new external HDD with USB3 port support but when i put usb3 (blue connection port) on my HDD does not work , when I put it on with USB2 it works . i updated my BIOS and USB3 driver for my laptop again . please tell me what should i do for solving this problem . 
I used blue port and my HDD have a light that when I put to blue (usb3) port the light will be BLUE and when I put to USB2 the light will be white . but i can't understand why doesn't work ?

HDD link : Toshiba 750GB Canvio 3.0 Portable Hard Drive (E05A075CAU3XW)
My laptop link : ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Notebooks- ASUS N43Jf

P.S. My exteral HDD is TOSHIBA 1TB convio 3.0 PLUS 

thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: problem toshiba canvio external hard drive*

does it show up in disk management when plugged in usb3?


----------



## blue_gate (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: problem toshiba canvio external hard drive*



sobeit said:


> does it show up in disk management when plugged in usb3?


No , it doesn't show . but in USB 2 yes and everything is OK .


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: problem toshiba canvio external hard drive*

Go to the link you provided for your Asus Laptop and put in your OS then download the drivers for USB 3.0.


----------



## blue_gate (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: problem toshiba canvio external hard drive*



spunk.funk said:


> Go to the link you provided for your Asus Laptop and put in your OS then download the drivers for USB 3.0.


thank you for answer my friend , I am computer technician and I did do everything , i updated my USB 3 driver , my laptop BIOS . I need to a professional solution for it .


----------

